# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  MyndPlay, mind controlled video & movie platform, MyndPlay Ltd, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - MyndPlay Ltd

----------


## Airicist

MyndPlay and NeuroSky MindWave headset as featured on BBC2 Friday download

Uploaded on Aug 3, 2011




> Host Tyger tries out the latest in interactive mind technology, check it out and for more information or to get your hands on MyndPlay and the MindWave

----------


## Airicist

Introducing a new MyndBand by MyndPlay

Published on Mar 28, 2017




> Introducing a new research grade EEG Neurofeedback headset by MyndPlay. Based on your feedbacks and ideas. Fully customisable and VR compatible.

----------

